# Squirrel: Calls or No Calls



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

I am curious to see how many guys use calls for squirrel and how many do not.
If you do prefer calls which kinds do you have the best response from?

I do wear a 2-call lanyard with a bark call and a distress call.
I have not had much luck with the distress call but then again I really don't use it too much.
The bark call does seem to get a lot of response and often find enjoyment of the back and forth chatter!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I typically like to still hunt squirrel but if I find some in a tree top that just never seem to come down and the foliage is too thick I will sit back 15 yds and use a distress call while shaking a sapling. 90% of the time the squirrel or squirrels will come running down the tree barking to investigate. I have killed many doing this. I never use a barker.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Definitely something id like to try. Where do you find calls?


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

You might be able to find one at say Dick's or Gander but it might be a long shot.
Online I have found the most options on that auction site that starts with "E".


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I just bought a Primos 4 in 1 squirrel call last week. Still haven't taken it out to try. I might this week. I just listen for hickory shells dropping from the trees. =)


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Cabelas had some when they opened, quickly sold out and haven't restocked yet for some reason?! I keep checking.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

You can also rub two quarters together, simulates feeding. Look up videos on youtube for examples, probably a bunch of other "home made" calls you can make from examples on the tube.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

scallop said:


> You can also rub two quarters together, simulates feeding. Look up videos on youtube for examples, probably a bunch of other "home made" calls you can make from examples on the tube.


That's one of the first calls me Dad taught me growing up with the quarters. That brings back memories! =)


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Wish I had two quarters for every time I heard that.

Another trick is to pick up two hickory nut shells and scrape them together to simulate feeding.

By the way, pick up a few small stones, acorns , etc. when in the woods. Then if you see a squirrel circle on a tree trunk to the side opposite you, throw one of the items a little past the tree and the squirrel will circle to your side.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i always take my bark call, its a precussion call. there have been times i was able to get an agressive male to come from a long way off to the tree i was sitting at while calling. but mostly i use it for getting a response, then i still hunt towards the barker, get close, hit it a few times and wait. most of the time they will come, just be still and sit at the base of a large tree and face the direction of the barker. [email protected]!# ive had a few calls, but i really like my big river call. the poing of calling IMO is to annoy them, to make them think another squirrel is moving in..


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Another trick is to pick up two hickory nut shells and scrape them together to simulate feeding.


I always used two black walnuts or hickory nuts and scraped them together in my hand. I used the whole nuts and not just the shell.
It did bring them in.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ezbite said:


> i always take my bark call, its a precussion call. there have been times i was able to get an agressive male to come from a long way off to the tree i was sitting at while calling. but mostly i use it for getting a response, then i still hunt towards the barker, get close, hit it a few times and wait. most of the time they will come, just be still and sit at the base of a large tree and face the direction of the barker. [email protected]!# ive had a few calls, but i really like my big river call. the poing of calling IMO is to annoy them, to make them think another squirrel is moving in..


Cool post! My BIL can bark like a squirrel without a call, he just uses his mouth. Of course, he started squirrel hunting when he was 7 or 8, and he's now in his 50's, so he's had lots of practice. He told me the same thing, that aggressive barking can cause the big males to come out, looking for another big male that might be stepping in his turf. Squirrels are territorial, just like many other animals, and they don't necessarily like competition.


----------

